# Mephedrone (4MMC) crystallization



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Aug 16, 2021)

*4-Methylmethcathinone crystallization conditions:*
- Constant temperature 22-24 ºC;​- Dry air (<40% relative humidity);​- Container volume;​​*Simple method*
Isopropyl alcohol (IPA) or ethanol solution with water is prepared in ratio 30/70, 50/50, 70/30. Proportions are adjusted according with a tasks and a crystallization container volume. Time of crystallization and crystal size depend on amount of water in solution. The more water, the bigger the crystals and longer crystallization procedure. Average proportion of mephedrone hydrochloride to water is 1 g per 2-3 ml of solvent. The solution is heated to a light boiling (small bubbles). Then mephedrone hydrochloride is added in portions so that it has time to dissolve. Next, the product is dissolved, boil for a couple minutes and the solution is poured into a crystallization dish. Plastic and glass dishes are mostly used. The solution layer with height 1-2 cm height gives a fraction with a sugar crystals size. The solution layer 3-5 cm height gives an up to 5 mm fraction. Air-conditioned boxes, fume hoods and air dryers can be used for this procedure. Wet crystals are obtained after solvent evaporation, which are well dried under dry air flow, infrared radiation (IR lamp or IR heater) or in a vacuum desiccator.​






​
*Gradual cooling method

*
Сrystallization centers are formed in the solution, when solution is evaporated for 50% or more. To accelerate the crystallization process, the mixture is gradually cooled. A crystallization dish is placed into a refrigerator (4 ºC) for 8-12 h, then it is moved into a freezer (-17-20 ºC) for 8-12 h.​
*Rotary evaporator crystallization technique (fine fraction)*
Mephedrone hydrochloride is dissolved in a solvent in the proportion of 1 g per 1 ml. The solution is placed in the rotary evaporator flask and distilled. The deeper vacuum, the lower the boiling point of the solution. Large amount of fine crystals are obtained by this way.

It is possible to evaporate the solution with a hot air fan from a crystallization dish in the rotary evaporator absence case. In this case, glass or ceramic heat-resistant glassware is used. It is important to prevent overheating of the product and, as a result, its deterioration.​
*Crystallization technique with rapid cooling*
Mephedrone salt is dissolved in hot water in the proportion 1 g per 1 ml in a boiling hot water. Ethanol 0.5 l or other polar organic solvent is added after complete dissolving. The hot solution is poured into a plastic containers to fill ½ or 2/3 volume, sealed and cooled in a freezer at -17-20 ºC. There is a chance that the product will not precipitate out. In this case crystals are filtered and the solution is additionally evaporated.

*Сrystallization method in brine solution*
Sodium chloride (NaCl) 23 g is dissolved in distilled water (H2O) 100 ml. Mephedrone hydrochloride 100 g is dissolved in this brine solution, the solution should be heated for better solubility. The solution is poured into a plastic container to fill ½ or 2/3 volume and sealed tightly. Crystals are grown at low temperature -18 ºC. If the temperature is cooled below -18 ºC, the brine solution is frozen.​


----------



## justlooking403

thanks for sharing man. what is the average yield of the final product with the proportions you use?


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

want to crystallize 3cmc. which solvent is best to use for the freezer method. I understand that I dissolve 1g 3cmc in 1 ml of water .. I understand that 0.5 of the solvent is to be equal to how much the product will dissolve. e.g. for 1kg of 3cmc in 1l of water, 0.5l of solvent is added? what do you think about crystallization in dcm?


----------



## William Dampier (Mar 25, 2022)

Badbadyl said:


> want to crystallize 3cmc. which solvent is best to use for the freezer method. I understand that I dissolve 1g 3cmc in 1 ml of water .. I understand that 0.5 of the solvent is to be equal to how much the product will dissolve. e.g. for 1kg of 3cmc in 1l of water, 0.5l of solvent is added? what do you think about crystallization in dcm?



BadbadylNo DCM crystallization. Only water+alcohol (vodka), water+acetone. Proportions - 1:1 - 1:3 powder:liquid. Percentange for acetone/alcohol in water depends on the quality and purity of the powder than dirtier, the more. The growth rate and size of crystals depends on the total amount of solvent


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

Ok, that is, 0.5l of acetone will be in a liter of water? We assume the gunpowder is clean


----------



## Jamroz

Brine cristalisation doest give expected results (crystal is not as transparent as crystals on ur pic, its one solid rock with white coating). Any idea what mistake i did?


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

Jamroz said:


> Brine cristalisation doest give expected results (crystal is not as transparent as crystals on ur pic, its one solid rock with white coating). Any idea what mistake i did?



Jamroz*how fast did you get crystal this method? can you show in the picture what crystal you came out with?*

"I invite you to my new post in which I will present my ideas of mef production devices ... I will also be happy to get to know your ideas. "


----------



## William Dampier

Badbadyl said:


> *how fast did you get crystal this method? can you show in the picture what crystal you came out with?*



BadbadylThe right question


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Apr 11, 2022)

Jamroz said:


> Brine cristalisation doest give expected results (crystal is not as transparent as crystals on ur pic, its one solid rock with white coating). Any idea what mistake i did?



JamrozCrystals may differ in shape and appearance depending on the method of their production. The crystals in the photo are obtained from a 50/50 alcohol/water solution in the proportion of 3ml per 1g of mmc in a dry room.
If you want to experiment with crystallization, send me a PM, and we'll figure out the most important nuances.


----------



## WhalterWhite

Hello.If I have 100 g of ready-made 4mmc powder, how much is the product after crystallization?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

WhalterWhite said:


> Hello.If I have 100 g of ready-made 4mmc powder, how much is the product after crystallization?



WhalterWhiteIt depends on the purity of the mephedrone powder. The crystal is initially a pure fraction of the product and as the solvent evaporates, dirt creeps in. If the powder is 98-99% pure enough, you will get crystals of ~90% of the powder mass.


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> Crystals may differ in shape and appearance depending on the method of their production. The crystals in the photo are obtained from a 50/50 alcohol/water solution in the proportion of 3ml per 1g of mmc in a dry room.
> If you want to experiment with crystallization, send me a PM, and we'll figure out the most important nuances.



Marvin Popcorn Suttonso I understand that the brine option was used: 50ml h20 / 50ml alcohol and 23g Nacl, right?


----------



## Bazooka90 (May 20, 2022)

Anybody knows how to check the purity of 3cmc and what solvent is better for cleaning? Can i clean it with acetone?


----------



## Bazooka90

I



William Dampier said:


> No DCM crystallization. Only water+alcohol (vodka), water+acetone. Proportions - 1:1 - 1:3 powder:liquid. Percentange for acetone/alcohol in water depends on the quality and purity of the powder than dirtier, the more. The growth rate and size of crystals depends on the total amount of solvent



William DampierI have recived 200g of 3cmc very dirty, i put it in the mixer to make it powder, i have cleaned it with acetone, after that i put the 3cmc powder in 200 ml of water in order to dissolve it and add 400 ml of etilic alcohol. The crystalization did appeared but the color is very brownish. Any idea why?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

Bazooka90 said:


> I
> 
> I have recived 200g of 3cmc very dirty, i put it in the mixer to make it powder, i have cleaned it with acetone, after that i put the 3cmc powder in 200 ml of water in order to dissolve it and add 400 ml of etilic alcohol. The crystalization did appeared but the color is very brownish. Any idea why?



Bazooka90I advise you to read this topic. I think the 3mms is cleaned in a similar way.


----------



## KHaafii

Hi i have a question.

If I'm going to do the synthesis of mephedrone. Once I have my yield of this synthesis. What's the difference between selling it after the first synthesis and when I crystallize the mephedrone I've made.

Is there a huge price difference? is it's worth or can i just sell it in pure form after the 1st synthesis without cutting it up with anything.

The goal is to eventually sell in larger quantities. But I'm curious what the difference would be if I went for the crystallization or not.

Thanks


----------



## Venom2021

4mmc 100g
woda 200ml
aceton 50ml
witamina c 3g

heat the water to 60 ° add 4mmc, stir until it dissolves, add acetone and add vitamine c keep the temperature at 60 °. Pour the solution into a bowl, can be glass or plastic, and in a few days at 22 ° -25 ° you will get a crystal in the form of sticks. thank you so much for your attention


----------



## G.Patton

KHaafii said:


> Hi i have a question.
> 
> If I'm going to do the synthesis of mephedrone. Once I have my yield of this synthesis. What's the difference between selling it after the first synthesis and when I crystallize the mephedrone I've made.
> 
> ...



KHaafiiRecrystallized product more pure and, hence, potent. Also, you get large beautiful crystals, which are extremely attractive for consumers.


----------



## Dxrk

So, what method is the best one for time/quality?


----------



## G.Patton

Dxrk said:


> So, what method is the best one for time/quality?



DxrkHello, depends on what do you need (large crystals or small ones)


----------



## Dxrk (Sep 24, 2022)

Faster way to make crystals



G.Patton said:


> Hello, depends on what do you need (large crystals or small ones)



G.Patton


----------



## KHaafii

Dxrk said:


> Faster way to make crystals



DxrkFor fastest way to make crystals you need to put the solution with 4MMC into the freezer thats the fastest way to get the crystals but they will be small.


----------



## G.Patton

Dxrk said:


> Faster way to make crystals



DxrkCrystallization technique on the rotary evaporator (always produces a fine fraction).


----------



## CristalKing

Venom2021 said:


> 4mmc 100g
> woda 200ml
> aceton 50ml
> witamina c 3g
> ...



Venom2021Someone has tried it ?


----------



## george123

1 give 1 ml water for 1 g powder cook and let closed in coolbox when I open is nothing crystalize after 1 day.
This must be open or closed and wait which method is good


----------



## G.Patton

george123 said:


> 1 give 1 ml water for 1 g powder cook and let closed in coolbox when I open is nothing crystalize after 1 day.
> This must be open or closed and wait which method is good



george123Of course it will not crystalize. You have to evaporate water. Leave your solution at room temperature and let water to evaporate


----------



## subzero013

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> *4-Methylmethcathinone crystallization conditions:*
> - Constant temperature 22-24 ºC;​​- Dry air (<40% relative humidity);​
> ​- Container volume;​
> ​​
> ...



Marvin Popcorn SuttonTell me about crystallization in brine, how to separate sodium chloride or calcium chloride from Mephedron? There is no information about this in your main post.


----------



## G.Patton

subzero013 said:


> Tell me about crystallization in brine, how to separate sodium chloride or calcium chloride from Mephedron? There is no information about this in your main post.



subzero013Why do you need to use this strange method? It looks dirty and ineffective. Probably I can help you with an advice? What do you want to do?


----------



## subzero013

G.Patton said:


> Why do you need to use this strange method? It looks dirty and ineffective. Probably I can help you with an advice? What do you want to do?



G.PattonI am interested in the crystallization method at negative temperatures. Crystallization in water at a temperature of minus 8 degrees seemed interesting, only now I could not find a freezer chamber, and at a temperature of minus 10 degrees the water itself will freeze. Here is a photo of the product obtained by this method (according to the author) - http://bbzazvqcrqtki6umyxfhni37ybttt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/atzccw56nma-jpeg.7537/ I don’t care what size there will be crystals, the main thing is that the process takes place in the refrigerator/freezer or in a vacuum. Can you tell you something proven and effective?


----------



## G.Patton

subzero013 said:


> http://bbzazvqcrqtki6umyxfhni37ybttt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/atzccw56nma-jpeg.7537/



subzero013Invalid link


subzero013 said:


> Can you tell you something proven and effective?





> *Сrystallization method in brine solution*
> Sodium chloride (NaCl) 23 g is dissolved in distilled water (H2O) 100 ml. Mephedrone hydrochloride 100 g is dissolved in this brine solution, the solution should be heated for better solubility. The solution is poured into a plastic container to fill ½ or 2/3 volume and sealed tightly. Crystals are grown at low temperature -18 ºC. If the temperature is cooled below -18 ºC, the brine solution is frozen.


There are several method with clear explanation. Do you need something else?


----------



## subzero013

no


----------



## subzero013

G.Patton said:


> Invalid link



G.Pattonhere is a photo of the crystals at that link.


----------



## ChemDamn

subzero013 said:


> here is a photo of the crystals at that link.



subzero013


----------



## ChemDamn

here is my result with this method. The method is quite simple and fast. but NaCl or CaCl is not needed here at all. all you need is water and 4-mmc. bring water to a boil and dissolve 4-mmc (1g per 1ml) in it. continue to boil until the surface of the solution is covered with a film. then pour the solution into a glass container with a layer of ~ 5 cm and leave it completely at rest for 10 hours. I did this at a room temperature of + 8C. after 10 hours the crystals are ready


----------



## ChemDamn




----------



## ChemDamn

and this is another method. dissolve 4-mmc in vodka 1g per 2.5ml. and forget about the solution for 4-5 weeks at room temperature. vodka evaporates, crystals remain in the container


----------



## ChemDamn

minus temperature is not a prerequisite. you can do the same at a temperature of + 20C. but the higher the temperature in the room, the more 4-mmc will remain in the mother liquor. at -8C almost all 4-mmc will fall out of solution. at + 20C about 70% will fall out, about 30% will remain in the water. but what prevents you from driving off the water and getting the remains of 4-mmc, and then repeating the crystallization process again?


----------



## subzero013

ChemDamn said:


> and this is another method. dissolve 4-mmc in vodka 1g per 2.5ml. and forget about the solution for 4-5 weeks at room temperature. vodka evaporates, crystals remain in the container



ChemDamnFor 4-5 weeks it is too long, the crystal is certainly excellent. Have you tried to use a drying stove/cabinet for crystallization? It may turn out to achieve such a result, only in a shorter period of time.


----------



## Didi

the evaporation must be slow, the slower the better and bigger the crystals. when you use a blow dryer then you will get a crystal powder


----------



## Didi

1 week


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2022)

Next


----------



## subzero013

Didi said:


> Next



DidiAn interesting cabinet


----------



## ChemDamn (Nov 14, 2022)

subzero013 said:


> An interesting cabinet



subzero013hermetic cabinet, the seams are smeared with sealant, extractor hood, dehumidifier. allows you to maintain a constant temperature and humidity for the isothermal crystallization method


----------



## subzero013 (Nov 14, 2022)

ChemDamn said:


> hermetic cabinet, the seams are smeared with sealant, extractor hood, dehumidifier. allows you to maintain a constant temperature and humidity for the isothermal crystallization method



ChemDamnI read his article about this particular cabinet. it's a pity that he stopped publishing his articles, the most interesting ones and did not come out.


----------



## AsaLT

ChemDamn said:


> here is my result with this method. The method is quite simple and fast. but NaCl or CaCl is not needed here at all. all you need is water and 4-mmc. bring water to a boil and dissolve 4-mmc (1g per 1ml) in it. continue to boil until the surface of the solution is covered with a film. then pour the solution into a glass container with a layer of ~ 5 cm and leave it completely at rest for 10 hours. I did this at a room temperature of + 8C. after 10 hours the crystals are ready



ChemDamnHi, I have a few questions about your method: 
1) What kind of water did you use in this method (distilled, flowing, minimal, bottled), 
2) At what temperature the solution was boiled
3) At what point the powder is added, all at once or in certain portions
4) During boiling, stir the solution or leave it alone
5) After boiling, the solution was poured into a crystallization container?


----------



## Chemix-Express

Well-cleaned powder, low dissolving temp and this is what it looks like after standing motionless at room temperature for 18h


----------



## subzero013

Chemix-Express said:


> Well-cleaned powder, low dissolving temp and this is what it looks like after standing motionless at room temperature for 18h



Chemix-ExpressWhat solvent did you use? water or mixture?


----------



## Chemix-Express

subzero013 said:


> What solvent did you use? water or mixture?



subzero013Per 1g of 4mmc 1.5ml of water, heated until everything dissolved. After cooling added another 0.5ml of acetone


----------



## subzero013

Chemix-Express said:


> Per 1g of 4mmc 1.5ml of water, heated until everything dissolved. After cooling added another 0.5ml of acetone



Chemix-Expressthe smell will be due to acetone with a large bookmark very strong, but the crystals are cool)


----------



## Didi

Wodka 40% pure and Vitamin C pure and u have maximal pure crystal later wash with acetone and this all


----------



## Chemix-Express

Didi said:


> Wodka 40% pure and Vitamin C pure and u have maximal pure crystal later wash with acetone and this all



DidiAdding vitamin C does not make the slightest sense. The product later appears greasy


----------



## Didi

Haha ok if u say better


----------



## Chemix-Express

I am not saying that I have to be completely right.

I saw a post here on the forum by another user who mentioned an ascorbic acid supplement.

I put down some 4MMC powder from a batch and added the said vitamin C to its crystallisation.

The final crystal with vitamin C, at least in my case, made the crystal very brittle, plus it just got greasy after a few days outdoors.

Who knows, maybe I made a mistake. No less from my side this is how it looked. Regards


----------

